# An apology is due



## Lucifer666 (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm lying down, rocking to Elvis Presley, and have been for around an hour.
I also love Coldplay, Twisted Sister, Michael Jackson, and more.
I am thirteen, and I am so sorry for what my generation has done to music.

Join me, anyone?


----------



## emigre (Apr 6, 2012)

Coldplay are fucking terrible to be honest to be fair.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 6, 2012)

I think its the older people that produce the crap who are to blame. You people have always chosen crap, its a part of life. You must like something in the past that is awful so in the future you shudder and feel ashamed.

Besides modern music isn't bad, its just the places that play it don't often play the good stuff...well what I would call good anyway.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Apr 6, 2012)

LOL @ first two posts!!

Your apology is accepted on the grounds you tear Lady Gaga and Justin Beiber to shreds with your bare hands!


----------



## Thesolcity (Apr 6, 2012)

emigre said:


> Coldplay are fucking terrible to be honest to be fair.



Coldplay is for those too mainstream to listen to Radiohead.

...Or so I've heard.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 6, 2012)

No excuses. The music of this generation must be purged from the annals of history.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Apr 6, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> I think its the older people that produce the crap who are to blame. You people have always chosen crap, its a part of life. You must like something in the past that is awful so in the future you shudder and feel ashamed.
> 
> Besides modern music isn't bad, its just the places that play it don't often play the good stuff...well what I would call good anyway.


There are the good musicians and the bad ones in every generation. (eg. Coldplay is really on the new side)
But what pisses me off is the sort of stuff that gets popular today. A good example of this crap is Nicki Minaj, Lady Gaga, Ke$ha, Eminem, etc.
Good music is still made today, but often goes unnoticed. An exception would be Adele; she is incredibly good and popular.


----------



## Midna (Apr 6, 2012)

You. OP. You are everything I hate about the youtube comments section. Do not create further posts like this.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 6, 2012)

Lucifer666 said:


> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> > I think its the older people that produce the crap who are to blame. You people have always chosen crap, its a part of life. You must like something in the past that is awful so in the future you shudder and feel ashamed.
> ...



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAA!

But seriously. Adele is bad and you should feel bad for liking her.


----------



## emigre (Apr 6, 2012)

Lucifer666 said:


> Good music is still made today, but often goes unnoticed. An exception would be Adele; she is incredibly good and popular.



I much rather have a strained testicle than attend an Adele concert.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 6, 2012)

emigre said:


> Lucifer666 said:
> 
> 
> > Good music is still made today, but often goes unnoticed. An exception would be Adele; she is incredibly good and popular.
> ...



If you attend an Adele concert, your testicles are the price of admission anyway.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 6, 2012)

Thesolcity said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > Coldplay are fucking terrible to be honest to be fair.
> ...



You do realise that neither bands sound alike and that Coldplay sell a shit ton more than Radiohead nowadays?


----------



## Lucifer666 (Apr 6, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Lucifer666 said:
> 
> 
> > Hadrian said:
> ...


Ah well. That's one thing we don't agree on, I guess. 
Just remember guys, not everything that's mainstream is bad..

@[member='Midna']: How unfortunate.


----------



## Thesolcity (Apr 6, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Thesolcity said:
> 
> 
> > emigre said:
> ...



That's why I've said so I've heard, I don't care to look into it or listen to either. Radiohead is one of those "_Fight the Industry_" bands though from what I do know, hence the too mainstream tie in to Coldplay.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 6, 2012)

Let's not bring record sales into this. It means absolutely dick when you realize that Backstreet Boys have 14 platinum with one record, mmk?


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 6, 2012)

I knew the forum was full of fucking hipsters.

Hipsters only deserve one thing. *DEATH.*


----------



## Jennyfurr (Apr 6, 2012)

Liking Coldplay makes this apology invalid.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 6, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> I knew the forum was full of fucking hipsters.
> 
> Hipsters only deserve one thing. *DEATH.*



The definition of hipster has been officially diluted to the point of meaninglessness.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 6, 2012)

Though I do find Coldplay to "suck ass", although Shiver is a great song they just went massively bad quite suddenly after the first album.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Apr 6, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Though I do find Coldplay to "suck ass", although Shiver is a great song they just went massively bad quite suddenly after the first album.


Yeah I certainly don't approve of *all* of their songs. Some are rubbish, but in general, I am still a fan.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Apr 6, 2012)

My 2 cents:

I'm not hipster, but I tend to only listen to stuff that sounds good to me that is recent, but nobody gives a shit about anymore.

Nobody cares about System of a Down.  Serj Tankian.  Disturbed is kinda meh in there.  Avenged Sevenfold, same, people still kinda care about them.  I don't see anyone giving a fuck about Slipknot.

Just to name a few.

I listen to many different genres of electronics, namely trance and dubstep.  Dubstep is, sadly, mainstream now.

Why does Justin Bieber say he's not gay when he clearly is...



This post makes no fucking sense, either.

Edit - inb4 moar of a flame war.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 6, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Let's not bring record sales into this. It means absolutely dick when you realize that Backstreet Boys have 14 platinum with one record, mmk?


For whatever reason the worst stuff seems to sell, looks at Adele, Twilight, iPhone (trollface.jpg) etc that or I'm wrong.

No its the people who are wrong.


----------



## jrk190 (Apr 6, 2012)

Coldplay used to be good, then they went mainstream. Listen to their first EP.


----------



## Thesolcity (Apr 6, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > Let's not bring record sales into this. It means absolutely dick when you realize that Backstreet Boys have 14 platinum with one record, mmk?
> ...



Well their ignorance creates dollars, I'd make shitty music too for millions. People getting uppity about music and how "bad it is now" slightly irritate me on the principles that:

1) Music wasn't their idea.

2) They seem to neglect the inventions of either the power button or the volume switch.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Apr 6, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> My 2 cents:
> 
> I'm not hipster, but I tend to only listen to stuff that sounds good to me that is recent, but nobody gives a shit about anymore.
> 
> ...



System of a Down... Despite them being a favourite, I haven't listened to them in over a year!
Hypnotise, Toxicity, Soldier Side.. Those were great.
I hated Chop Suey though. And there was this other weird one, uh, I think it was called Vicinity of Obscenity.
But thanks for reminding me of SOAD.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Apr 6, 2012)

Lucifer666 said:


> plasma dragon007 said:
> 
> 
> > My 2 cents:
> ...



Chop Suey is great because I know the lyrics to it and my friends look at me like "dafuq" when I start singing it in the car.

Vicinity of Obscenity makes no sense. Yet it's great.

Edit - In my opinion, SOAD was great because they just didn't give a fuck.  They made what they thought sounded good to them (also tying in some political messages), and what sounded good to them was goofy stuff that makes no sense at all.  And it's fantastic


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 6, 2012)

A lot of people in this thread don't seem to get that taste in music is largely subjective.
Admittedly, some songs are just bad no matter how you look at it (For example) but still, people will have different musical taste to you, doesn't mean their musical taste is wrong.


----------



## nando (Apr 6, 2012)

i used to love coldplay. their first cd was good from start to finish. their 2nd cd i only liked about half the songs, i saw them in concert and they were great. no obnoxious theatrics and lights. then their third album just lost me completely so i don't listen to them anymore.

anyway i just want to throw in my "i liked them before they were pupular" in there.

i don't listen to the radio nor do i have tv so i have no idea what is current.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Apr 6, 2012)

nando said:


> i don't listen to the radio nor do i have tv so i have no idea what is current.



I only know OF stuff because I work in electronics at Target. I am the one who has to stock the stuff.

But as to actually knowing it... you got me.  I hate mass media, and I hate the radio. I rarely watch TV and I never listen to the radio, so you could show me a song and I wouldn't know whether it was Ke$ha or Lady GaGa or whatever. Nor would I care lol.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 6, 2012)

Yeah the only time I listen to the radio is when I listen to 6music or after 7PM on Radio 1 when they play stuff daytime wouldn't. Not often would I listen to the radio though.

Other than that I just go by friends and whatnot. Luckily most new bands have their own sites or use soundcloud, myspace, youtube etc so its not hard to get a taster of what they do.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 6, 2012)

Cracked covered this topic pretty well (it's #1 in the list).

5, 10, 25 years from now? No one is going to remember the worst the music industry is producing, give or take a few exceptions. There's always been terrible, awful music; history is only kind to the good stuff.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 10, 2012)

Our Lady Peace. That is all.


----------



## R4Liam (Apr 11, 2012)

This. This whole thread just makes me smile  I love a bit of music debating  It is good to see so many like-minded people on here.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Apr 11, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Lucifer666 said:
> 
> 
> > Hadrian said:
> ...


[email protected] both.

Music is music. It's not what artist or songs _you _like. There are many different genre's of music and just because you happen to like certain type/s of genres doesn't mean the others aren't _real _music that must be condemned.

You guys are just having a biased debate on which artist/genre you prefer.



Carry on.


----------



## R4Liam (Apr 11, 2012)

I couldn't have put it better myself 

I would like to add though that I wouldn't even stamp artists with genres. Think of all the stereotypes different 'genres' give. I think looking at artists individually is the most important thing.

At the end of the day 'good  music'  is opinion and not fact. Opinion can easily be swayed by popular belief which is why we have pretty bad music in the charts today. The way I see it is if an artist produces original, melodic, catchy music combined with good lyrics that you can relate to then you are onto a winner


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Apr 11, 2012)

BobTheJoeBob said:


> A lot of people in this thread don't seem to get that taste in music is largely subjective.
> Admittedly, some songs are just bad no matter how you look at it (For example) but still, people will have different musical taste to you, doesn't mean their musical taste is wrong.


This.

I love it when people bash each others opinions and tastes. Who are we to judge?

I stand not as a fan of any band or artist but as a fan of music. I don't care who the artist is, or what genre the music is. I'll like a song for it's catchy beat, it's meaningful lyrics, the beautiful voice or it's entrancing sounds (In any combination)

Now of course there's some music that's universally bad and agreed upon by everyone. Some times one mans trash is everyone's trash. But for the rest of music, who are we to judge the taste of others?


----------

